# The National: Trouble Will Find Me



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hard to follow _High Violet_, but this one is going to be hard to dislodge from my player. Beautiful moodiness. I like their brooding baritone meanness...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Hard to follow _High Violet_, but this one is going to be hard to dislodge from my player. Beautiful moodiness. I like their brooding baritone meanness...


I dislike 'brooding baritone meanness' nearly as much as hyperventilating countertenor meanness. In music and in life.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Great! So don't buy this album, and if anybody offers you a ticket for Don Giovanni, I'll be available to take it off yer hands...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I dislike 'brooding baritone meanness' nearly as much as hyperventilating countertenor meanness. In music and in life.


If you were a counter-tenor you'd hyperventilate a lot!
You can't really have a brooding counter-tenor--broody yes--brooding no!


----------

